# PX4 9mm Type F Gun Show Price?



## senowitc (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out if it is worth my time/money (admission) to look for a new Beretta PX4 Type F at my local gun show next weekend in Oregon. The best dealer price I've found locally is $552. It looks like it would be possible to get it for around $520 on the auction sites after adding in the transfer/shipping fees so I'm not sure it is worth the extra hassle. Anyone have an idea what I might be able to get it for at a relatively large gun show (Collectors West)?

Also, if I purchase it at a gun show, it sounds like with the instant background check system I would be able to walk out with it that day (I have a CHL)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

The wait period depends on what state your in and whether or not you have a CCL.

:smt1099


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought my PX4 9mm at Academy Sports for $519.00.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

You most likely aren't going to find a much cheaper price at your local show, unless someone is walking around with a used px4. I have a px4 9mm type F. If you do spot a used storm, i would grab it up though. I doubt there would be much wear or anything, and I could not be happier with mine.

Good Luck!


----------



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

I found my px4-9 on a beretta forum. $450 shipped, and it only had 200 rounds through it. Two years later and it hasnt had a hic-up


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't know how many gun dealers you have in your area but the best way of finding the right price is by picking up the phone and calling around. You would be amazed at the price differences between LGD's or if one has a used PX4 available. This system also works great for finding the cheapest available ammo. The best price is only a phone call away and you don't have to pay an entrance fee.


----------

